# What Is The Best Way To Finish A Wood Slingshot? Varnish, Wax. Boiled Linseed Oil,etc. I Would Like Some Expert Advice.



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

What is the best finish to use on a wood slingshot?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, the bottom line is that what's best for me at the moment, might not be best for you, and might not be best for me next time either. There are always variables in each situation that tend to make one option preferable over the other for a given project.

First you need to know what type of slingshot. Is it a boardcut, from solid stock and uniform in grain and density, or is it a natural you picked up and trimmed a bit to get ready for the finish. Is the wood dense and solid, or soft and a little variable from spot to spot?

And then there is the question of what is most important to you as far as what a finish is supposed to do. Do you want to preserve your painstakingly sanded and silky smooth finish exactly as it is for all time, or do you want to let your spanking new slingshot mellow with age and acquire that deep rich patina from lots of handling, with all the highlights and dark spots. Or is it more important to you that it feel really silky and smooth to your hand, and never ever rub a raw spot at the pressure points if you shoot with it all day?

Each finish has it's strengths and weaknesses. you have to decide which is most important to you for a particular project, then you can choose a finish that best meets your needs.

There is NO, one, Perfect finish for all projects. The choice is up to you (which is half the fun!)

Give us a little more info on what you are doing, and we might be able to help you out some.

Feel free to pm me if needed.

James


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a silky smooth finish on multiplex and also natural forks.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

This silky looking finish you can get with a good time to caress with sandpaper. (reaching up to 2500 grits you'll understand)

Much of the merit of the texture will be carefully polishing and the qualities of wood.

The denser more sanding is slow but the luster is superior to a porous wood,

Flaxseed oil lets you keep in touch soft wood, and help to highlight the grain and color of the wood, eventually lose some luster but suffice nurture from time to time to keep the wood nourished. lustrarlas with wax or furniture.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Well, the bottom line is that what's best for me at the moment, might not be best for you, and might not be best for me next time either. There are always variables in each situation that tend to make one option preferable over the other for a given project.
> 
> First you need to know what type of slingshot. Is it a boardcut, from solid stock and uniform in grain and density, or is it a natural you picked up and trimmed a bit to get ready for the finish. Is the wood dense and solid, or soft and a little variable from spot to spot?
> 
> ...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


I thought that was mandatory for the "sanding process"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


I thought that was mandatory for the "sanding process"
[/quote]well it wasnt, but Chepo wrote this into the book lol


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


I thought that was mandatory for the "sanding process"
[/quote]well it wasnt, but Chepo wrote this into the book lol
[/quote]

Jejejeje! en efecto, se me pasaba ese pequeño detalle jejeje! y hay que rematar con al menos tres caballitos de tequila primo.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


I thought that was mandatory for the "sanding process"
[/quote]well it wasnt, but Chepo wrote this into the book lol
[/quote]

Jejejeje! en efecto, se me pasaba ese pequeño detalle jejeje! y hay que rematar con al menos tres caballitos de tequila primo.
[/quote]

lol I got the tequila part but this is what the Bing translator said the rest was:

*We must finish with at least three prime tequila seahorses.*

unless seahorses is some new facit of drinking I have yet to experience, I would say the translation was a bit off.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ordie69 said:


> i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


I thought that was mandatory for the "sanding process"
[/quote]well it wasnt, but Chepo wrote this into the book lol
[/quote]

Jejejeje! en efecto, se me pasaba ese pequeño detalle jejeje! y hay que rematar con al menos tres caballitos de tequila primo.
[/quote]

lol I got the tequila part but this is what the Bing translator said the rest was:

*We must finish with at least three prime tequila seahorses.*

unless seahorses is some new facit of drinking I have yet to experience, I would say the translation was a bit off.
[/quote]

Yes, the translator always does much mischief.

*I refer to this type of horses*


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> i think Mr. Chepo69 forgot to tell you his secret to his beautiful frames! as he is sanding he drinks 8-10 beers, helps with the sanding rhythm!


I thought that was mandatory for the "sanding process"
[/quote]well it wasnt, but Chepo wrote this into the book lol
[/quote]

Jejejeje! en efecto, se me pasaba ese pequeño detalle jejeje! y hay que rematar con al menos tres caballitos de tequila primo.
[/quote]

*No wonder, I was doing it wrong. Now, after the beer and the tequila, I will just simply leave everything unfinish.... cheers....







.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Simple math. sand papper + boiled linseed oil +







= finished slingshot


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Simple math. sand papper + boiled linseed oil +
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Exactly! lol!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a fan of CA finishes. I like that silky smooth shiny look, not to mention the super durability. On the other hand, I just bought a SPS from Jim Harris made out of purple heart and look forward to what look the oiled finish will age to. I haven't made any naturals yet, so can't comment there. Any way you go, you can't go wrong...I think?!


----------

